# Federal eviction moratorium ends in 10 days.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Federal eviction moratorium ends in 10 days.









With moratorium ending, more than 8 million households face foreclosure or eviction


One homeowner in Alabama is five months behind on her mortgage and hopes she can strike a deal with her lender.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Federal eviction moratorium ends in 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber driver's already live in their cars so not a big deal...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Read it........








.... and WEEP!!!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

this has nothing to do with rideshare . just another thread for the bored hating crowd to talk trash


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> this has nothing to do with rideshare . just another thread for the bored hating crowd to talk trash


You know what I hate? Watching working-class property owners having their retirements obliterated by entitled squatters that have been making more on unemployment than while they were working, with stimulus checks on top of that, but not paying a penny in rent for over a year.

And then morons act all surprised when their rent goes up 10% every year.









Small landlords left struggling when renters stop paying


Despite mortgage forbearance and $2.6 billion in rental relief, small landlords have been pinched as renters stop paying.




calmatters.org





Just because you don't care, doesn't mean no one else does.

If moderators wish to move this to Chatter, I have no objections.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You know what I hate? Watching working-class property owners having their retirements obliterated by entitled squatters that have been making more on unemployment than while they were working, with stimulus checks on top of that, but not paying a penny in rent for over a year.
> 
> And then morons act all surprised when their rent goes up 10% every year.
> 
> ...


well they should this isint the place for your soap box


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

It was stupid to have been offered in the first place. I don't feel bad. My first priority bill is and will always be my rent. I've lived in $600 a month s-holes and rent was still the first priority. I live within my means unlike much of the population who didn't pay their rent for months but has two BMW's sitting in the driveway, buys dumb crap on amazon or wish and upgrades to the latest iphone every 6 months.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> well they should this isint the place for your soap box


And not for your soapbox either, yet here you are.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Being a landlord is not guarantee income . Like any business is variable. Landlord should know that. 
Retirement or not , is not the renter business to solve landlord issues . Is the other way around.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> just another thread for the bored hating crowd to talk trash


Says every cheese-eating bum who’s cheating his landlord.


UberPotomac said:


> is not the renter business to solve landlord issues . Is the other way around.


Then get the f* out and go live in a cardboard box.
Solved. ✅


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> this has nothing to do with rideshare . just another thread for the bored hating crowd to talk trash


Be happy for any new content.

Right now the forum is dying. With the cheese going away more people will return to driving or start driving for the first time. That may cause a new interest in the forum and then will see more ride-share/gig-economy related content. But until then, it is just us. So shaddup and eat your cold porridge and be grateful for it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, I guess it was hard paying rent on the, what was it? Half a dozen stimulus checks, unemployment, and whatever freebies people were getting for sitting on their ass the last year and a half. 
Throw em all out on their ass's.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Being a landlord is not guarantee income . Like any business is variable. Landlord should know that.
> Retirement or not , is not the renter business to solve landlord issues . Is the other way around.


Spoken by someone who's obviously never owed a rental property.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Federal eviction moratorium ends in 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then, depending on the local jurisdiction, another 3 to 6 months of court and legal fees!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I was late on rent for probably 10 out of the last 12 months, but I always at least got it in in the month it was due and typically only 2-3 weeks late each month. I imagine many people were in similar situations. A lot of you on here seem to think that every delinquent renter hasn't paid a dime since last March, but I bet that is exceedingly rare.

Also, how much help and grace was extended to homeowners throughout this experience? I would think a great deal. It's not like landlords were left helpless.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I have a friend in Austin who, in March, owed rent dating all the way back to November. Guess what he did. Got an Uber rental and drove his heart out and was brought current in about 5 weeks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberPotomac said:


> Retirement or not , is not the renter business to solve landlord issues . Is the other way around.


I almost had to respond to you and give myself a warning.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I was late on rent for probably 10 out of the last 12 months, but I always at least got it in in the month it was due and typically only 2-3 weeks late each month. I imagine many people were in similar situations. A lot of you on here seem to think that every delinquent renter hasn't paid a dime since last March, but I bet that is exceedingly rare.
> 
> Also, how much help and grace was extended to homeowners throughout this experience? I would think a great deal. It's not like landlords were left helpless.


None of the people I know (including our tenants) ever stopped working, paying rent or paying house payments.

I think one of the tenants may have been late a couple weeks at the very beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

most likely not in San Ramon. City is going to extend the city moratorium, which isn't based on the federal one.....


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

observer said:


> I almost had to respond to you and give myself a warning.


Why is that concept so strange? Don’t you fix your rental property . Fix a leak or the AC when it broke down or that is the tenant responsability too?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberPotomac said:


> Why is that concept so strange? Don’t you fix your rental property . Fix a leak or the AC when it broke down or that is the tenant responsability too?


I have no problem fixing things that break or need replacing because of age. 

That isn't the subject.

The subject is people not paying their rent.

Your response made it look like it's the landlords responsibility to let tenants not pay rent.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

observer said:


> I have no problem fixing things that break or need replacing because of age.
> 
> That isn't the subject.
> 
> ...


Of course the tenant have to pay rent . And if he can’t he should leave or try to make some arrangements . COVID was something unthinkable . I think Goverment fail to somehow bring tenant landlord and mortgage offices to the table . But again , landlord do not have a guarantee to profit on their properties , like any business have a risk . The bigger issue here is the ones that have a mortgage on the property , where the moves are limited .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Of course the tenant have to pay rent . And if he can’t he should leave or try to make some arrangements . COVID was something unthinkable . I think Goverment fail to somehow bring tenant landlord and mortgage offices to the table . But again , landlord do not have a guarantee to profit on their properties , like any business have a risk . The bigger issue here is the ones that have a mortgage on the property , where the moves are limited .


So,
1. The tenant is at fault,
2. The government is at fault,
3. The landlord is at fault, and
4. The mortgage office is at fault.

Seems to me that governments usually declare a state of emergency and house people during natural disasters using our tax money.

This time, they put the burden of housing the people on the backs of mom and pop rental property owners, without compensation.

Once the moratorium ends, it will take at least a year or two to process all the eviction cases through the courts. Property owners will struggle to make their own payments and still maintain a roof over their head for their families.

In California, governments are buying or leasing hotel/motel properties to house the homeless, many of whom have no desire to be caged. 

Due to the lack of tourism, many property owners happily accepted the offers. I am guessing they would be much happier hosting pandemic refugees than the mentally ill or drug and alcohol addicts.

So, it seems,
1. The tenant is at fault for not paying rent,
2. The government is at fault for putting the burden on property owners,
3. Landlords are at fault for not predicting a pandemic, and
4. The mortgage offices are at fault for not protecting their customers adequately..

Seems everyone is at fault, but only rental property owners are paying the price.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> The bigger issue here is the ones that have a mortgage on the property


that is a very strange thing to say. So the property owner doesn't matter at all?

wanna explain that?

I"m all for evicition moratoriums, but the Feds or local government has to provide funds to the property owners; they have bills to pay as well. Why should they shoulder a Fed decision?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

This combined with the ending of the CHEESE will bring the Working Class back down to accept their slave wages. The Republican Party has managed to both get the vote of their yahoos and screw them over. Well played!


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

SHalester said:


> that is a very strange thing to say. So the property owner doesn't matter at all?
> 
> wanna explain that?
> 
> I"m all for evicition moratoriums, but the Feds or local government has to provide funds to the property owners; they have bills to pay as well. Why should they shoulder a Fed decision?


If you don’t have a mortgage , you are not risking losing the property . You have more space to maneuver . You may cut rent and Goverment can guarantee or subsidize the other half . Or you can maybe wait for 3 months for a payment , if they can guarantee it .
The ones that hold a mortgage , they are under the pressure of the lender . They could be foreclose . Let’s keep in mind that most lender also borrow money from the feds at low interest . 
That can goes into play in an emergency . 
Also you have tenant that received the help and instead to pay he rent , keep it . That is wrong too . There has to be a spirit of cooperation in a crisis . If your solution is they have to pay or get out , we end up in today’s reality . There has to be a wish to find a solution were the burden is share . 

Very difficult on this climate where everyone want to be right or pull a gun to get their way .


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> This combined with the ending of the CHEESE will bring the Working Class back down to accept their slave wages. The Republican Party has managed to both get the vote of their yahoos and screw them over. Well played!


The Working Class isn't on unemployment, that's why they're called the "working" class. They have jobs or are retired on a pension/401k/SSI.

People on unemployment are in the Welfare Class, and they remain so until they get jobs. 

For about four million, that will never happen. They will die poor and permanently unemployable.









Unemployment was supposed to be temporary. Now, it’s permanent for almost 4 million


Unemployment spells are becoming longer and are less likely to be temporary, meaning the U.S. is trending toward a riskier period of joblessness.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Federal eviction moratorium ends in 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better find a good over pass to put a tent under . . .

BEAT THE RUSH !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> If you don’t have a mortgage , you are not risking losing the property .


do you honestly believe somebody with a rental home doesn't have a mortgage on it or their current abode?

I'd like to see an article that supports that 'theory'.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

One more month.


















U.S. expected to extend CDC residential eviction ban by one month -sources


The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's (CDC) COVID-19 residential eviction moratorium set to expire June 30 is expected to be extended by another month, sources briefed on the matter told Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

SHalester said:


> do you honestly believe somebody with a rental home doesn't have a mortgage on it or their current abode?
> 
> I'd like to see an article that supports that 'theory'.


Uh, if a person has a mortgage, he is considered an owner, not a renter.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> do you honestly believe somebody with a rental home doesn't have a mortgage on it or their current abode?
> 
> I'd like to see an article that supports that 'theory'.


For tax purposes it is financially sound to have a mortgagee on EVERY rental property you own.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> most likely not in San Ramon. City is going to extend the city moratorium, which isn't based on the federal one.....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> For tax purposes it is financially sound to have a mortgagee on EVERY rental property you own.


You know that. I know that. But there are a few (well, one) who runs around saying all debt, including mortgages, is bad. They are also here because they heard it's a cool place to chat. So one can take what they say with a pound of salt.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> he is considered an owner, not a renter.


are you reading the thread? The issue I brought up is if the tenants get a free pass in not paying then the landlords should get a handout as well. Then a noob tried to say a lot of landlords don't have mortgages on any of their properties, which is pure BS. There, no doubt, is a percent that don't but they are exceptions not the rule.

Now you are caught up. Your welcome.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> One more month.


9/30 for Contra Costa.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

SHalester said:


> are you reading the thread? The issue I brought up is if the tenants get a free pass in not paying then the landlords should get a handout as well. Then a noob tried to say a lot of landlords don't have mortgages on any of their properties, which is pure BS. There, no doubt, is a percent that don't but they are exceptions not the rule.
> 
> Now you are caught up. Your welcome.


Some of you sound like Plantation owners. Their word is absolute and everyone is wrong .
When you going to get the memo that you lost a Civil War and there is Constitution that give equal rights to ALL.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I almost had to respond to you and give myself a warning.


HOLEY SHIT, I wish I had a filter like that ....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Some of you sound like Plantation owners. Their word is absolute and everyone is wrong .
> When you going to get the memo that you lost a Civil War and there is Constitution that give equal rights to ALL.


Yeah, but in their defense, many posters here write like they have never had two brain cells rub together as well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Some of you sound like Plantation owners. Their word is absolute and everyone is wrong .
> When you going to get the memo that you lost a Civil War and there is Constitution that give equal rights to ALL.


<<filter:/off>>

Do you know HOW one becomes a "plantation owner''?
It starts with a dream, an idea. A notion that "I can do it better, and cheaper, and make a living off of doing it."
Then you work double shifts for two years to save up a down payment.
And you get a small two bedroom house and spend a month there with your wife and kids getting it cleaned up, painted ... and rented.
Then you worry. You just gave the keys to a stranger of your entire, do date, life savings. 
Then two months later you get a call from the tenant that the toilet is plugged, so you send a plumber over right away to pull Junior's teddy bear out of the sewer system. 
Then a month later you get a call from the police department because Junior's daddy got crazy and beat the hell outta mom and tore up your house to the point where it is not habitable any more. Dad;s gone now, mom's not paying rent ... and the plantation owner can't get them out; but the bank still gets their payments. 
Six months later you finally get them evicted and after paying the $3k in legal fees, you now need to ... paint and clean and repair for the next tenant.

But, hey, its a write off, right? I get to write it off of the excessive taxes I paid when I worked all those double shifts to get to be a "Plantation Owner" in the first place.

So, yea, us Plantation Owners have an attitude. But we damn well earned it.
And, I can tell, you've never invested in or achieved much.
I can also tell, that you have a lot and that you never earned it and you are embarrassed by that.
ANTIFA much comrade?


.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> <<filter:/off>>
> 
> Do you know HOW one becomes a "plantation owner''?
> It starts with a dream, an idea. A notion that "I can do it better, and cheaper, and make a living off of doing it."
> ...


You may have a cristal ball that tell you all that things about me ? Jajaja

Why bother renting if you can win the lottery ?

If you don’t want to evict your tenants , DO NOT RENT . But of course, you need them to pay your mortgage because your SKILLS werent enough to buy it by yourself . You need to exploit others ones hard earn money to benefit yourself , and instead of being grateful , you just expect to kick them out as fast as you can . The smart move will be , seat down and try together with the tenant find a way to share the burden . But you just looking at the dollars sign to use the opportunity to get more money. We also know thst the smart play is never YOUR play. You just bark and attack expecting people to obey. If you take the time to read my comments instead to just spew you hate , you may learn something. Unfortunately ask you for an intelligent comment will be like asking an Orange tree for a peach .
Too busy planning another INSURRECTION ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> HOLEY SHIT, I wish I had a filter like that ....


I've had to give myself a warning before.

I try to be fair.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> You may have a cristal ball that tell you all that things about me ? Jajaja
> 
> Why bother renting if you can win the lottery ?
> 
> ...


lulz.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> One more month.
> 
> View attachment 601644
> 
> ...


See you in a month.

You know . . . They going to end up Evicted in Winter at this rate.

Unprepared.

Watch it be Record Cold.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> If you don’t want to evict your tenants , DO NOT RENT . But of course, you need them to pay your mortgage because your SKILLS werent enough to buy it by yourself .


NO, I need to work harder and have better skills so that I can cash-out a free house for you to live in.
Right comrade?



.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> NO, I need to work harder and have better skills so that I can cash-out a free house for you to live in.
> Right comrade?
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all . Unlike you , I do not need anyone to carry MY weight for me . I pay my OWN way. I don’t exploit the effort of people in need to make a living .
Better yourself may help you not having to deal with all that people that you feel they take advantage to you . It will also give you a reason to be proud to stand on your own .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> The smart move will be , seat down and try together with the tenant find a way to share the burden .


Naw. The smart move is to charge rent that is on the higher end of the spectrum so as to weed out the “undesirables” when listing rental properties. By positioning your listings to deal only with “upscale” clients, you avoid the headaches & nonsense that are chronically associated with the cheese-eatin’ crowd — sort of like how gig-drivers position their vehicles so as to avoid pings coming from the ghettos. 
Charging higher rents is easily justified; those inflated government-induced property tax bills and property-investment improvements are reason enough to charge more.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> NO, I need to work harder and have better skills so that I can cash-out a free house for you to live in.
> Right comrade?
> 
> 
> ...


Sell that house & let Govt. Housing be their only option.
With Govt. Rules on EVERYTHING THEY DO !


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Naw. The smart move is to charge rent that is on the higher end of the spectrum so as to weed out the “undesirables” when listing rental properties. By positioning your listings to deal only with “upscale” clients, you avoid the headaches & nonsense that are chronically associated with the cheese-eatin’ crowd — sort of like how gig-drivers position their vehicles so as to avoid pings coming from the ghettos.
> Charging higher rents is easily justified; those inflated government-induced property tax bills and property-investment improvements are reason enough to charge more.


Wooow . What is next ? The “ final solution”?
How do some of you can LOVE this country when you hate so many of the ones that live in it? The sad part is this last few years , they do not even hide it . They feel is a batch of honor.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Charging higher rents is easily justified; those inflated government-induced property tax bills and property-investment improvements are reason enough to charge more.


The people cheering for eviction moratoriums don't realize that they are shooting themselves in the foot in the long run. Rents in California are already unbelievably bloated and now will only get worse nationwide, probably going up at least 10%+ for years. And it's precisely because of over-reaching by the government like this. Home owners also lose because it has the effect of pushing up property taxes, which in case no one has noticed, there is no moratorium on.

Disabled people (and I mean real disabled people, like quadriplegics and cerebral palsy, not fatties with a bum knee) will find it almost impossible to find Section 8 housing. And when they do, it will be close to tenement conditions.

This is partly to blame on all the Blackrock cronies in the current administration. They want to put as much pressure as possible on middle-class property owners so they can come in and snatch as many properties as possible at distressed prices, while at the same time locking out individual rental property investors who can't afford to pay cash for properties. Anyone looking to buy rental investments can just forget about it now, they can't complete with all cash offers from private equity companies.

I'm not a fan of the left wing loons at Slate, but they at least understand what's happening here.









Investment Firms Aren’t Buying All the Houses. But They Are Buying the Most Important Ones.


Invitation Homes bought 90 percent of the homes for sale in some ZIP codes in Atlanta in the early 2010s.




slate.com


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> How do some of you can LOVE this country when you hate so many of the ones that live in it?


I do love this country. You must have me mistaken for one of those BLMers or Antifer types that enjoy looting & burning down the very neighborhoods they’re living in. 


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The people cheering for eviction moratoriums don't realize that they are shooting themselves in the foot in the long run.


Exactly. But they don’t know any better; those free gubmit cheese blocks have a tendency to cloud up rational thinking. 


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Disabled people (and I mean real disabled people, like quadriplegics and cerebral palsy, not fatties with a bum knee) will find it almost impossible to find Section 8 housing.


Coupled by the fact that they’ll have to compete further with the out-of-control influx of illiterate & unskilled cheese-eatin’ illegal aliens from other shithole countries who are being invited with open arms by the Biden administration.
But like Dementia Man claims, “it’s not a crises, it’s a challenge.”


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I do love this country. You must have me mistaken for one of those BLMers or Antifer types that enjoy looting & burning down the very neighborhoods they’re living in.
> 
> Exactly. But they don’t know any better; those free gubmit cheese blocks have a tendency to cloud up rational thinking.
> 
> ...


Yup.

No increase in wages for the NEXT 20 YEARS !

Just like the LAST 20 YEARS !

ARTIFICIAL WAGE SUPPRESSION WITH ILLEGALS.

OVERSATURATION.

UBER COPIED THE GOVERNMENT.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

CDC extends eviction moratorium a month, says it's last time


WASHINGTON (AP) — The Biden administration on Thursday extended the nationwide ban on evictions for a month to help millions of tenants unable to make rent payments during the coronavirus pandemic, but said this is the last time it plans to do so.




apnews.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Some of you sound like Plantation owners


what exactly are you blithering about? Are you thread lost? Do you need assistance? Oh, you ARE the assisted. I get it now. Pay your rent.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

SHalester said:


> what exactly are you blithering about? Are you thread lost? Do you need assistance? Oh, you ARE the assisted. I get it now. Pay your rent.


Yes my my lord . Do you want me to continue picking cotton ? No meet up or confederate flags and statues to hugg?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Do you want me to continue picking cotton


that sounds racist. You must STILL be thread lost. Do better.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Yes my my lord . Do you want me to continue picking cotton ? No meet up or confederate flags and statues to hugg?


Lol.
In his defense, @SHalester isn't the least bit racist. Just incredibly smug.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

SHalester said:


> that sounds racist. You must STILL be thread lost. Do better.


You got the message .


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Disabled people (and I mean real disabled people, like quadriplegics and cerebral palsy, not fatties with a bum knee) will find it almost impossible to find Section 8 housing. And when they do, it will be close to tenement conditions.


I was once a programmer ant (LOL) with a gig that I had to relocate for, and I remember at the apartment building I was at, there was this - I am not kidding - about a 500# woman that lived down the hall that had a team of paramedics working to squeeze her out of the doorway.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm a new renter after living in my own home for decades (going back to school).

Renting sucks. Landlords are trash. I am a conservative and having had to rent recently I would 100% agree with federal tenants 'bill of rights'. A good balance needs to be struck, but in most of the country tenants always lose. In TN, the population of the county will dictate what renters rights you have. LOL WUT?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> CDC extends eviction moratorium a month, says it's last time
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — The Biden administration on Thursday extended the nationwide ban on evictions for a month to help millions of tenants unable to make rent payments during the coronavirus pandemic, but said this is the last time it plans to do so.
> ...


Not sure I agree with the argument that the CDC has the authority to stop evictions. Seems like an overreach, especially now with most people who want a vaccination have gotten one and things opening up again. 

I don't mean to sound like a heartless ****. Yes in some circumstances people got behind because of the pandemic. They obviously need help. 

If someone just sat around doing bong hits playing Xbox while collecting UI/PUA and didn't pay rent because of the moratorium, then **** 'em they're S.O.L.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

New2This said:


> Not sure I agree with the argument that the CDC has the authority to stop evictions. Seems like an overreach, especially now with most people who want a vaccination have gotten one and things opening up again.


They don't, and the courts will likely shoot it down. But probably not until after the moratorium is over.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2021/05/06/eviction-moratorium-cdc-overturned/


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/interactive/2021/eviction-moratorium-lifts


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/interactive/2021/eviction-moratorium-lifts


Try again


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

New2This said:


> Try again
> 
> View attachment 602503


Try this link and click the top result.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/interactive/2021/eviction-moratorium-lifts - Google Search


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Some of you sound like Plantation owners. Their word is absolute and everyone is wrong .
> When you going to get the memo that you lost a Civil War and there is Constitution that give equal rights to ALL.


And equal protection under the law.

Government is mandating property owners house people for free.

This is a taking of property, where the government seizes private property for public use.

And they are not even processing the use through eminent domain procedures.

By the way, how many people, other than family, are you housing for free?

Have you put up posters on telephone polls and inside laundromats offering free lodging for those who can not afford any rent?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> And equal protection under the law.
> 
> Government is mandating property owners house people for free.
> 
> ...


I am not in the rent business. Why is that conservatives complain about Free market and when they start losing money they expect Government to bail them out . Did you share rent profits when get paid.?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> I am not in the rent business. Why is that conservatives complain about Free market and when they start losing money they expect Government to bail them out . Did you share rent profits when get paid.?


I am a centrist.

Those on the extreme right are foolish.

Those on the extreme left, like you. are also foolish.

Not asking for gov't to bail me out.

Government taking of property is not a free market in action.

Luckily, my wife's tenants are paid in full. She shares her profits with the family, same as I do.

Again, are you letting non-family members live in your home without compensation?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> I am a centrist.
> 
> Those on the extreme right are foolish.
> 
> ...


You are being foolish to assume I am hard left . 
It is not taking your property . It is responding to a health crisis . Just go back to my answer and you’ll see I proposed a balanced and sensible solution to this . 
Your wife don’t share profits with her tenants . Of course not . You guys keep purposely missing the point. That rental property is not different than a repair shop or a restaurant . Risk is mitigated but not eliminated . You have the risk of a non pay renter and you also have a legal remedy to evict them . If you lose money in the process , you are not different than any other business . The day you decided to have tenants , you knew that part .
Housing is not a luxury , is a necessity and should be regulated to offer low income people affordable housing in the same areas of more affluent housing . Not creating ghettos where no one wants to live . Assigning a few units on every rental property and allow access of that unit to low income people. Landlord get benefits to attend that population and many times rent payment is guarantee by the housing authorities . 
And they should not have a choice . Either participate in the program or not being able rent properties , period . 
But of course , we go back to race . White supremacy , the “ worthy “ or “ not worthy “ on SOME PEOPLES eyes .
And let me be clear I am not single you out . I am general speaking . And last . I don’t receive any Goverment assistance of any kind . I owned condos and I presently rent and I never stop paying even with Covid . If I did , my landlord will be kind to work things out with me in good faith or I will leave like I did in the past when rent became too expensive or my financial or work situation changed.

On your last question , unlike you , I do not expect other pay for my lifestyle with their hard earn money . I pay my own way. I prefer not exploit other people needs on my benefit . There is many other ways to earn my living .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> You are being foolish to assume I am hard left .
> It is not taking your property . It is responding to a health crisis . Just go back to my answer and you’ll see I proposed a balanced and sensible solution to this .
> Your wife don’t share profits with her tenants . Of course not . The sort you guys keep missing is that rental property us not different if a repair shop or a restaurant . Risk is mitigated but not eliminated . You have the risk of a non pay renter and you also have a legal remedy to evict them . If you lose money in the process , you are not different than any other business . The day you decided to have tenants , you knew that part .


The government is not allowing evictions.

So, you are not letting people live in your house rent free?

Simple question.

Yes or no?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> CDC extends eviction moratorium a month, says it's last time
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — The Biden administration on Thursday extended the nationwide ban on evictions for a month to help millions of tenants unable to make rent payments during the coronavirus pandemic, but said this is the last time it plans to do so.
> ...


They going to end up throwing out MILLIONS !

IN THE MIDDLE OF WINTER.

THEN MOVING ILLEGALS RIGHT IN !

( maybe they will pay their rent . . .)


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> The government is not allowing evictions.
> 
> So, you are not letting people live in your house rent free?
> 
> ...


Do I need to jump and roll over too ? 
Are offering treats for work well done ? 

Jajajaja

Do YOUR WIFE talk to you like that too ?


May be instead on *****ing about the moratorium ,some of you get real jobs and earn their money like anyone else instead of getting that payment every month . It msy surprise you how good you feel being a useful member of the community .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Do I need to jump and roll over too ?
> Are offering treats for work well done ?
> 
> Jajajaja
> ...


So, you are not allowing tenants to live in your domicile rent free?

It's OK.

Just admit it.

By the way, I ain't a cheese eater. Been driving before and through the pandemic. And you?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you are not allowing tenants to live in your domicile rent free?
> 
> It's OK.
> 
> ...


Some of us earn , some just take money from their wife . Whatever let you sleep at night.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Some of us earn , some just take money from their wife . Whatever let you sleep at night.


My girl and I had separate careers. Her rental property business, which I co-signed for, and my logistics management career are separate, as usual in a dual income marriage.

So, again, you letting peeps live in your apartment for free?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> My girl and I had separate careers. Her rental property business, which I co-signed for, and my logistics management career are separate, as usual in a dual income marriage.
> 
> So, again, you letting peeps live in your apartment for free?


Here we go again . You are the one with the generous wife and rental units . We got you for that. 

How does it feel to be in the taking end for a change ?I think that is the issue that bothers you the most . For too long you are used to benefit from others effort and now you can’t stand when same do the same to you . It is call KARMA . Pal 
May be it is time to work for YOUR money for change . It will be a rewarding experience .

Rental properties = leaching your wife 
Logistic management career = driving an UBER 

Jajajaja

Some have really vivid imagination!!!!! 

Jajajajaja

Are you sure you are not a Conservative Republican . Talk like a duck, walk like a duck …….


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Here we go again . You are the one with the generous wife and rental units . We got you for that.
> 
> How does it feel to be in the taking end for a change ?I think that is the issue that bothers you the most . For too long you are used to benefit from others effort and now you can’t stand when same do the same to you . It is call KARMA . Pal
> May be it is time to work for YOUR money for change . It will be a rewarding experience .
> ...


Are you actually a current driver?

Are you profitable?


----------

